# Here's my humble assembly:



## moosehorn (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## mikey (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice!!! Wish I had that kind of room. Is it always this clean?


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice looking shop!


----------



## moosehorn (Mar 15, 2017)

mikey said:


> Nice!!! Wish I had that kind of room. Is it always this clean?


no, depends on what kinda project I got going.


----------



## zmotorsports (May 18, 2017)

Nice looking setup you have.

Mike.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 18, 2017)

Nice. Looks like a place where you can get something done. Cheers, Mike


----------



## woodchucker (May 18, 2017)

Soooo nice and big..


----------



## Blackjackjacques (Jun 11, 2017)

I like the open floor plan - nice and roomy and no pesky cars to get in the way!


----------

